# Halloween Movie Watching



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Since Halloween is _just_ around the corner, has anyone ramped up their usual horror movie watching habits?

I've tried to watch about one movie every night, but with how busy I can get, it's more like every other night. This week, I plan on getting down to the real classic stuff:


Monday the 25th: Dracula
Tuesday the 26th: Frankenstein
Wednesday the 27th: The Wolf Man
Thursday the 28th: Night of the Living Dead
Friday the 29th: The Exorcist
Saturday the 30th: Sleepy Hollow
Sunday the 31st: Halloween

What's on your list of must watch flicks for this Halloween?


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

My mom is running out and buying a bunch of horror movies so god knows what she will get. I know I will be watching alot of anime horror films considering that is what I have with me.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

John Carpenter, Universal, Herbert West and Lycanthropy. Need I say more?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Well, we capped off our Halloween viewing today with *Garfield's Halloween*, *Phantasm* and *The Thing From Another World*. But recent viewing has included *Sleepy Hollow*, *Night of the Living Dead*, *Nosferatu*, *Frankenstein*, *Halloween*, *Ed Wood*, *Cujo*, *The Others*, *Jaws 2*, *Great Pumpkin*, and, of course, plenty of *Kolchak!*


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I was all about the Universal classics this year.:jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

With so much el crappola going down around my hacienda this year, Halloween day didn't get as much as I wanted to view as far as films go. I managed four of them: *Trick or Treat, Halloween I & II* and *Night of the Demons.* :jol:


----------

